# Newegg Reviews



## bikerider84550 (Jul 27, 2013)

Should reviews from users for Newegg be trusted ? I see a lot of bad reviews and kinda think that there wouldn't possibly be so many parts that are supposedly new that are bad or even dead and need to be returned when you buy them ?


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I have ordered literally hundreds of parts from newegg and I have had one motherboard arrive with a memory channel bad. Much of what I believe you see is people that hadn't a clue what to do. I did have a refurb video card die on me about 6 months after purchase but I knew the risks when I bought it. Some of what you see is for sure from people that have damaged the parts.


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

I think any user reviews should always be taken with a pinch of salt, to coin a phrase. On the vast majority of shopping sites, negative user reviews will very often out number positive ones. Unfortunately human nature is such that people are far more inclined to review / comment if they have had a problem of any kind, only a relatively low percentage of users will take the time to review / comment if they found the product good or had no issue at all.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

If something is rated low I usually stay away from it but you will never find a product that somebody did not have an issue with. If there are hundreds of reviews and most of them say a product stinks, I don't buy it. 

I try to use some common sense when building a system and research my parts before buying them. Google has been a better friend than any newegg review. I also review most of what I buy on their site.


----------

